# hmmm



## Void (Aug 24, 2003)

i still dont get much of this.. anyway i got my bio spira in there and ammonia is 0 but the nitrite and nitrate are both off the chart .. have been the past 2 days.. how much longer u guys think till this goes down.. or do i need to do a water change


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

NitrIte spike takes longer,maybe a few more days and it wiil be gone,at least thats what i experanced with bio-spira the only time i used it.


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

I agree. Your nitrites will go down within few days.


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

Forgot,don't do a water change now.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

give it a week, 10 days max, if the nitrItes are still off the scale in 2 days add salt


----------



## thorsky (Dec 4, 2003)

Just went through the Bio-spira cycle with my P's. My ammonia stayed high as well as my nitrites so after 48 hours I started doing 50% water changes every day. Also used the 1 tbsp salt per 5 gal rule for new water. Took about 1 week total for ammonia to go to zero so the water changes may have slowed it down. Had no choice though. I think the salt definitely helped as my P's looked great through the whole process.


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

rbP NUT said:


> give it a week, 10 days max, if the nitrItes are still off the scale in 2 days add salt


 Dont worry it will be fine just be patient............. nitrite spike take a little longer.


----------

